# What bands are you using for 3/8" clay ammo?



## Truck Driver (8 mo ago)

Currently I am using TB Silver and have ended up at 1/2" straight cuts and those seem to be working out great. Is there better than TB Silver?


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I love a .4 or .45 band for clay. Depending on how dense the clay is, I generally run a 20-12 taper of .45 BSB white for 12mm clay. For 3/8 clay I'll use a 18-10 of .4 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i use .06 simple shot blacks,and TBG at 1/2 in ch straight cut,8 inch AL.,also 2040 tubes at 8inch AL,for 3/8s ,and 1 inch shorter AL for 1/2 inch clays,all PGN off amazon 36 inch draw


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Tapers will be faster.
Try cutting your TBS 1/2" down to 3/8" at the pouch. Or even 5/8" down to 3/8"


----------



## bones (Mar 10, 2018)

I have gone to the darkside of shooting. I'm starting to get used to the butterfly draw, well more like the 3/4 butterfly draw.. With that said, 1/2" straight and 14" seems to work very well for me no matter if it's clay or steel. I still use face anchor though. When I do that, the clay is slightly off. A bit to unpredictable. BTW...using ..6mm from Simple Shot.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

i'm using 1636 tubes and even pseudo tapered 2050 + 1845 lol (prob overpower but all good)


----------



## Truck Driver (8 mo ago)

just ordered some simple shot lite bands , will report back with comparing them to TB silver .


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

bones said:


> I have gone to the darkside of shooting. I'm starting to get used to the butterfly draw, well more like the 3/4 butterfly draw.. With that said, 1/2" straight and 14" seems to work very well for me no matter if it's clay or steel. I still use face anchor though. When I do that, the clay is slightly off. A bit to unpredictable. BTW...using ..6mm from Simple Shot.


That says to me that your bands are too strong for the clay.
A band that is too weak will shoot slow but accurate, a band that is too heavy will shoot fast and inaccurate.
I have different bands for clay and steel.


----------



## Truck Driver (8 mo ago)

also with clay you get a varied size. I have found that the second batch of clay balls I ordered vary greatly in size and shape. I believe that is why folks shoot glass or steel the size tolerance is more narrow. Obviously changes in size also means changes in weight . All that inconsistency translates to inconsistent shot placement. 
When I averaged out the weight of my clay balls with the 3/8" glass and 1/4" steel they were all within half a gram of each other. So I am assuming the bands that work great for clay will also work great with 3/8" glass and 1/4" steel. 
I shoot mainly 3/8" clay , since I am in my yard and mainly shoot wasp, and garden pest . If I have a small miss with the clay, shooting wasp, when the clay explodes it will still knock down the wasp.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

The best I've found for clay so far is a .4 thick band with a 20-12 taper at 400-450% elongation

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Biker_Bob (Mar 26, 2020)

Truck Driver said:


> also with clay you get a varied size. I have found that the second batch of clay balls I ordered vary greatly in size and shape. I believe that is why folks shoot glass or steel the size tolerance is more narrow. Obviously changes in size also means changes in weight . All that inconsistency translates to inconsistent shot placement.
> When I averaged out the weight of my clay balls with the 3/8" glass and 1/4" steel they were all within half a gram of each other. So I am assuming the bands that work great for clay will also work great with 3/8" glass and 1/4" steel.
> I shoot mainly 3/8" clay , since I am in my yard and mainly shoot wasp, and garden pest . If I have a small miss with the clay, shooting wasp, when the clay explodes it will still knock down the wasp.


Yes, I should think so - it's all about projectile weight, if they weigh the same they should shoot the same (albeit with differences due to wind resistance).


----------



## Truck Driver (8 mo ago)

Tied up two sets today to my original length for the TB silver . I broke the first set within 20 shoots and I will chalk that up to my fault in tying the pouch to tight. I got about 40 shots with the second set and notice the bands are tearing closer to the pouch. So I will tune to see if I can get longevity from them. I have noticed some of the bands in the package are cut ragged on the edges and one so far even had a chunk cut out of it. Besides the bad what little shooting I got to do was pretty accurate and seemed a little faster but I dont have a chrony but the cans seem to hit louder and the trajectory was a little flatter on long shots . I like the material for the clay but think I will get it in sheets next time the die cuts just look bad.


----------



## Truck Driver (8 mo ago)

Im going back to the TB silver and use the simple shot bands for tie downs. I still stick with not using the pre cut bands and using a sheet I can cut myself in the future. I had about half a pack of SS bands with bad cuts .


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

1632 tube loop for frameless.
On the darkside 3/4🦋


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Whytey said:


> 1632 tube loop for frameless.
> On the darkside 3/4🦋


working on that with 2040s and 5/16s-8mm,may drop down to the 1632 tho [rotator issues]


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

skarrd said:


> working on that with 2040s and 5/16s-8mm,may drop down to the 1632 tho [rotator issues]


😎


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

.45 flats taper 20/12 works great for 9mm - 3/8 clay.
Just trying out 2mm solid round rubber as well.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

PFS 3/4🦋 0.5 Snipersling yellow 12-7.5 280mm ABL


----------

